# Can Somebody Explain 'virtual Memory' To Me?



## foxfire (Jun 24, 2004)

I have a fast computer with 500+ megs Ram and Windows XP Home. Protection is McAfee firewall and McAfee virus protection; AOL spyware scan and blocker. I run virtually all standard programs: Word, Word Perfect, Excel, Quicken etc. 

I have repeatedly been getting "Virtual memory too low" messages and "Windows is temporarily increasing your minimum virtual memory but some applications may not open" Shortly after if I'm running several different programs, something usually crashes. 

Now I am about as computer ignorant as they come. I've read the windows help file and it tells me how to increase the VM but doesn't say how much to increase it. What is the number I should put in there? If I put in too much will it hurt my computer or screw up anything? 

Any advice will be much appreciated.


----------



## devinesanative (Oct 29, 2005)

To Know What is Virtual Memory .

Do Naam Jaaap , Chaak Amrit or Perform Akhand Path At home , 

The problem of your PC will get solved ........ Its Virtual Memory Will Get Increased , As your PC will get Enlightened...


----------



## drkhalsa (Oct 29, 2005)

foxfire said:
			
		

> I have a fast computer with 500+ megs Ram and Windows XP Home. Protection is McAfee firewall and McAfee virus protection; AOL spyware scan and blocker. I run virtually all standard programs: Word, Word Perfect, Excel, Quicken etc.
> 
> I have repeatedly been getting "Virtual memory too low" messages and "Windows is temporarily increasing your minimum virtual memory but some applications may not open" Shortly after if I'm running several different programs, something usually crashes.
> 
> ...


 

Dear Friend


There could be two possible reason 

1.   Virtual memory Leak which some time occurs due non standard installed software or curroupt software and also due to windows (operating system ) corruption which is quite uncommon in Windows Xp

2. As you have written that you have hundereds of program ( software installed) which are using all the available memory 
try no uninstall all the unneccasary  programmes ( softwares) that you dont use and I think it will help while if the Windows Xp is corrupt then I am afraid you have to reinstall the operative system 




Jatinder Singh


----------



## devinesanative (Oct 29, 2005)

Strange !!OMG

I wonder , that the query is one and half years old , and no one replied him back , But his query is being replied now ...

By now firefox has might become a expert , as he might have got the reply from other sources .......


----------



## drkhalsa (Oct 29, 2005)

oops!!!

I never noticed that 
it was posted even before I joined this forum )


----------



## J.Singh (Aug 11, 2010)

foxfire said:


> I have a fast computer with 500+ megs Ram and Windows XP Home. Protection is McAfee firewall and McAfee virus protection; AOL spyware scan and blocker. I run virtually all standard programs: Word, Word Perfect, Excel, Quicken etc.
> 
> I have repeatedly been getting "Virtual memory too low" messages and "Windows is temporarily increasing your minimum virtual memory but some applications may not open" Shortly after if I'm running several different programs, something usually crashes.
> 
> ...





Double the ammount what you have now. If you do not know how much you have now then increase it to 4.5GB


----------

